# Sikhism, Women And The Punjabi Culture



## Charan (May 2, 2010)

WJKK WJKF 

I have been a silent reader for some time, and now, finally, I decided to become a member. Just want to start by thanking all of you for interesting thoughts and the knowledge that you have shared with me and other "silent" readers in the past.. Looking forward to gain new knowledge and share some thoughts myself. 

So, to the question that I have. Currently, I am writing an essay on the topic of Sikhism and women. I don't have a clear research question for my essay, however, I would like to relate this topic to the punjabi culture. For example, how the rights that apply to Sikh-women according to Sikh scriptures collide with the punjabi culture and vice versa. Any advice, thougths and ideas are appreciated. 

Thanks for reading this! 

**I live in a country where English is not the first language, therefore, I am sorry if something is unclear.. Let me know though!


----------



## spnadmin (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Sikhism, women and the Punjabi culture.*

Charan ji

Your words of appreciation and encouragement are much appreciated by SPN and its members. It is great to hear that you feel you have benefited and now want to be not only a  member but an active and participating member of this forum. 

There are a lot of discussion topics here that pertain to your research topic. Two places where you might search. First of all in the section Hard Talk where much has been posted about the difficult subjects of honor killing, dowry and forced marriages. The Hard Talk forum is so full of topics that you will have to dig into the past year or so of threads to find discussions related to your topic.

Another thread where you might find an idea is Kaur Power which we started more than a year ago to celebrate the achievements of Kaurs. The thread should start at this location http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/business-and-lifestyle/22488-kaur-power-24.html

Punjabi women are now found in government, politics, medicine, advocacy, the military the arts, and as academics in many fields including the study of the Sikh religion -- and their intellectual and moral strength is unmistakable both in Punjab and in the diaspora where they are sought after as leaders and role models. 


Let us know if you require any additional help.


----------



## Charan (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Sikhism, women and the Punjabi culture.*



Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Charan ji
> 
> Your words of appreciation and encouragement are much appreciated by SPN and its members. It is great to hear that you feel you have benefited and now want to be not only a member but an active and participating member of this forum.
> 
> ...


 


Wow, thank you for being so welcoming!  

Your answer helped a lot! Thanks and God bless :happykaur:


----------



## spnadmin (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Sikhism, women and the Punjabi culture.*

Great!


----------



## Charan (May 3, 2010)

*86 views, and only one answer? 
**Maybe we can have a discussion on the topic? Do you think the Punjabi culture fits with the Sikh religion?

..*


----------



## spnadmin (May 3, 2010)

Charan ji

Well it is frustrating sometimes. The weekend was slow and not many people posted. When they did it was on threads where they have been involved in discussion for the most part. Do not be discouraged.

Why not start a thread and ask: What parts of Punjabi culture fit with the Sikh religion and which are in conflict? Ask for readers reactions. Give your own introduction and explain your interest in the question. Then see what happens.


----------



## Charan (May 3, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Charan ji
> 
> Well it is frustrating sometimes. The weekend was slow and not many people posted. When they did it was on threads where they have been involved in discussion for the most part. Do not be discouraged.
> 
> Why not start a thread and ask: What parts of Punjabi culture fit with the Sikh religion and which are in conflict? Ask for readers reactions. Give your own introduction and explain your interest in the question. Then see what happens.


 
Thank you Narayanjot Ji... I have to admit that I was a bit sad about only one answer on my first question.. But you are so helpful!  I will indeed make a new thread, so if you want to you can just delete this one, so that I don't make a mess on the forum ::

..


----------



## spnadmin (May 3, 2010)

Let's leave it here Charan ji. Not a mess at all. At some point when we least expect someone will pick it up and off the discussion will go.


----------



## findingmyway (Sep 3, 2010)

Charan Ji,
I'm guessing your essay is complete but it's important that you keep Sikhi and Panjabi culture separate as they are 2 completely different things and often not compatible. As Sikhism spreads around the world, Panjabi culture is going to play a smaller and smaller role in Sikhism (I hope!)


----------



## Charan (Sep 4, 2010)

findingmyway said:


> Charan Ji,
> I'm guessing your essay is complete but it's important that you keep Sikhi and Panjabi culture separate as they are 2 completely different things and often not compatible. As Sikhism spreads around the world, Panjabi culture is going to play a smaller and smaller role in Sikhism (I hope!)


 
One of the main reasons for writing an essay like this was exactly to try to educate people about what you are saying, that Punjabi culture and Sikh religion are not synonymous


----------



## findingmyway (Sep 4, 2010)

Have you finished it? How did it go? I am sure many of us here at SPN would love to read your essay if you would like to share


----------



## Charan (Sep 9, 2010)

findingmyway said:


> Have you finished it? How did it go? I am sure many of us here at SPN would love to read your essay if you would like to share


 
Hi!

I am actually still working on it. I'll definitely let you know when I am done. Thanks for showing interest


----------

